# Transport help Pete from Athens, AL to Brunswick, GA



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Motherhen:

I think PA is a bit too far out of the way to help transport--but we'd send along a few bucks for gas if that'd help.

PM us if you like.

I have to hit the sack shortly!

Best of luck with the transport!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry no help , I'm in Ohio, good luck


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't help~I'm in Texas~would if I could! Good luck.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck! Pete is a cutie!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When is the transport being done? I might be able to do from savannah to brunswick. I live in Jax fl but Savannah is less then 2 hrs from me. I just need to know when because I have an appt tomorrow with Beau.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> When is the transport being done? I might be able to do from savannah to brunswick. I live in Jax fl but Savannah is less then 2 hrs from me. I just need to know when because I have an appt tomorrow with Beau.


 
Carol, you are a sweetie.

Don't know when the transport will be. I just contacted Karen's friend Renee along with Grateful Golden Rescue at the same time together.

Keep your paws crossed and will get back to everyone as soon as I can.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping this


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Will be away from the computer today. Hoping to hear back from Renee and Virginia today.

Going to contact all my Parrot Head friends from North Alabama and Georgia.

Will try to get my "Parrot Head Doggie Underground Railroad" started.

Keep on bumping this up and I will check back with you all later today.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen:

Look in Pete's topic here-there are also 2 Gold. Pups there one Gold and one Black (looks like mange) poor guy

I will be gone all day today and won't be online until maybe 8 PM

When you email Renee make sure you email both places


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bump..... Bump


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I live close to Macon, GA, and could be available to help get to Brunswick, or at least to Savannah; however, I am leaving later today to head out of town on Saturday and will not be back into town until late Friday, April 25. In fact, if all the dog transport gods were smiling correctly, I fly back into Atlanta Friday mid-afternoon, could meet someone, then finish transport later that weekend (April 26-27). I will be back in Atlanta for some training on Tuesday, April 29, so could meet someone late that date somewhere around Atlanta, and then finish transport the next day to at least Savannah, maybe all way to Brunswick (~1 hour away from Savannah). T.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bump - motherhen I have sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*For now*

For now it looks like J&L Goldens or TVGRR is taking Pete and the puppies into rescue.

Thanks for all your offers of help-will let you know if things change!!


----------

